# OGF store shipping?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Just curious how the items from the OGF store are shipped? I ordered a few shirts and a hat from the store on the 12th, how long do items normally take to ship? I didn't notice any type of tracking or anything.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking into it for you.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Verified with out vendor it shipped today.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mhill915 (Sep 15, 2012)

Your order was shipped today. No mail service yesterday due to holiday.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> Verified with out vendor it shipped today.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I ordered a hat, flag for the antenna and a decal and received all within a week via the U.S.P.S.

Very happy with all.

Thanks, OGF!

Dale
:Banane06::Banane06:


----------

